# 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!



## bestdestroyer (17. November 2012)

*3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*

Hallo,

da ich  mir gerade meinen PC zusammen gebaut habe, habe ich eine Frage zur Kühlung.
Erstmal die Komponenten:
-i5 3570k
-Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H
-Asus GTX 660 DirectCUII OC
-Antec Three Hundred Two
...
Da das Board 4 pin PWM (5x) Anschlüsse hat wollte ich fragen, ob ich für  das Case lieber Lüfter mit 4 pin PWM oder doch 3 pin Anschlüssen kaufen  soll ???
Was ist besser bzw ???


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*

Hängt ganz davon ab, was du mit ihnen machen willst. Wenn du sie über dein Mainboard regeln lassen willst und dieses nur 4Pin-Anschlüsse hat, nimm 4Pin-PWM-Lüfter und wenn du sie an eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung anschließen willst, nimm die 3Pin-Lüfter. 
Der Unterschied besteht bei beiden nur darin, dass man die 4Pin-Lüfter mittels PWM regelt und die 3Pin-Lüfter sich nur über das Verändern der Spannung regeln lassen.


----------



## butzler (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*

Wenn Du Silent-Liebhaber bist, würde ich 3-Pin empfehlen. Die PWM sind tendenziell lauter, neigen alle zum Brummen. Habe deshalb gerade fast alle aus meinem Case verbannt.

mad


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Silent-Liebhaber bist, würde ich 3-Pin empfehlen. Die PWM sind tendenziell lauter, neigen alle zum Brummen. Habe deshalb gerade fast alle aus meinem Case verbannt.
> 
> mad


 
Woran machst Du das fest? Hast du die 3 und 4pin Lüfter von BeQuiet im Vergleich gehabt?


----------



## butzler (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*

Ja, genau. Ich habe den Vergleich zw. den 140er Silent Wings USC und den 140er Shadow Wings PWM gehabt. Die PWM habe ich alle drei gerade wieder verkauft, weil die -für mich, ganz subjektiv natürlich- in jedem Drehzahlbereich störend waren. Besonders das Brummen bei niedrigen RPM hat mich total gestört. 
Aber, wie gesagt, das ist mein Empfinden und mein Sys ist Idle nur bei völliger Stille im Raum wahrnehmbar.

mad

- edit  -  die drei 140er Silent Wings USC habe ich natürlich behalten. Die sind zwar nicht mehr ganz so jung, aber dafür immer noch richtig silent .


----------



## ct5010 (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Ich habe den Vergleich zw. den 140er Silent Wings USC und den 140er Shadow Wings PWM gehabt.


 
Die haben auch andere Lager, kein Wunder, aber "reine" 4-pin-PWM-Lüfter sind nicht schlechter als 3-pin.


----------



## butzler (17. November 2012)

*AW: 3 pin vs 4 pin PWM Gehäuselüfter !!!*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Die haben auch andere Lager, kein Wunder, aber "reine" 4-pin-PWM-Lüfter sind nicht schlechter als 3-pin.


 
Ist mir schon klar, dass die Shadow Wings ein anderes Lager haben - ich kann aber durchaus unterscheiden (denke ich zumindest) ob Geräusche von einem Lager verursacht werden, oder PWM verschuldet sind. Alles rein subjektiv, versteht sich.

mad


----------

